# Dried Mango?



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

My sister made a bunch of dehydrated mango and then decided she didn't like them and gave me a few gallon freezer bags full of them.

Are they safe to give to the mice?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

They are basically solid sugar, and for this reason should basically be treated like candy. Mice don't generally eat fruits, just grains with some seeds and some bugs.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you have a pet bird? That'd be a good treat for parrots!


----------

